# Foods that boost metabolism?



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone have any pointers for boosting metabolism, other than exercise? I already walk an hour a day (around 3.5 mph, at least 5 days a week) and sometimes I add in 40 minutes of low impact aerobics. Overall I feel okay, but I should be losing more weight than what I'm losing. My question is, are there certain foods that naturally boost metabolism? Please keep in mind I'm vegetarian.


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

The only food/drink substance that I can think of that actually boosts metabolism naturally is

-green tea
-caffeine in general
-certain green veggies
-spices/chillis


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Drink more water. It'll help your metabolism work more efficiently. And a sufficient amount of fibrous foods like oatmeal is supposed to help also. :b


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Weight training boosts your motabolism. Even hours after you finish you continue to burn calories!

Concerning a spice, cinnimon boosts the motabolism.

i also heard that red apples do. They contain phenelenon (sp?) in the skin.

Hey apple pie!


But nutrition-wise, I suggest getting only organic apples because the conventional are full of pesticides, or you can just peel them but there goes the nutritious skin...
Also for pie try getting/making it without white sugar! :banana


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

xLonewolf said:


> Weight training boosts your motabolism. Even hours after you finish you continue to burn calories!


 :agree Lifting is probably the best thing you can do to build your metabolism.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'll have to let you know how your advice works on me! :banana 

As for water, that's all I drink anyway. Once in a great while diet pop, but for the most part it's bottle after bottle of water throughout the day.

And I never thought to do exercise when you first wake up. Do they know why that helps in losing weight?

:lol Sorry, one more question. What kind of lifting exercises would you guys recommend? I'm not looking to bulk up my muscle, just something easy to do.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Makes sense, thank you for the info!


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

My Achilles Heel said:


> maggiemae84 said:
> 
> 
> > And I never thought to do exercise when you first wake up. Do they know why that helps in losing weight?
> ...


20 minutes before burning fat...that's what all sources say anyway...


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

> Weight training boosts your motabolism. Even hours after you finish you continue to burn calories!


Wow.. that's really nifty.

Caffeine is a definite.


----------



## glowforyou (Sep 3, 2006)

Make sure to eat a healthy breakfast each day. Apparently that kick starts your metabolism.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I heard a glass of tomato juice + chili powder a day boosts your metabolism.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

all food will boost your metabolism. proteins and unrefined foods especially. seeing as you are vegetarian foods like tofu, lentils, beans etc are all good sources of protein. it sounds like you are consistent with your cardio. try and vary the intensity of your workouts. ie in your usual 1hr of walking, try to incorporate hills, stairs, or maybe a light jog. this will significantly increase your metabolic rate as it will shock your body out if its usual comfort zone. weights training is a great idea. try body weight squats and lunges for your lower body and for your upper body try assisted push-ups and dips (off a chair or bed). good luck and all the best. peace.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

if you can intensify your cardio, your metabolism will skyrocket within a week. high intensity training even for shorter periods of time/distances is much more beneficial than just walking. You will be terribly winded and feel out of shape the first few times (to the point of not ever wanting to jog/run again), but you'll notice your stamina/endurance will nearly double within the first week if you keep it up.

carbohydrates like brocoli and other green vegetables are good as well.

changing eating habbits works as well. Several smaller meals eaten throughout the day when hungry rather than eating 2-3 large meals will kick up the metabolism too.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

COCONUT OIL.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

:agree 

OH COCONUT OIL IS VERY GOOD!

Did you read the book called The Coconut Oil Miracle?? You should read it. According to it, coconut oil is the healthiest oil in the world and i think it just might be.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmmm, some say that coconut oil can reduce your appetite, but keep in mind that it's mostly made up of saturated fats (which increase your cholesterol levels).


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

In the book it mentions that its a _different_ kind of saturated fat and it does not raise the cholesteral level at all. It mentions too that this fat does not get rancid like olive oil when its cooked or left out.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

So how do I use coconut oil? Do I drink it? :lol


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

You just substitute it for when you use oil. You can substitute it for butter especially. Or in baking stuff.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Ooo, that's interesting! I will look into it. Thank you!


----------

